# no no no no



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok while i was typing the last post i heard a noise to the right of me where the three tiels are shadow and cinny were doing the dirty deed no nest box will go up till they are healthy and out of quarantine


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

so its not just my birds that will do the deed any where LOL 

When i first caught mine, there was no nest box and other tiels in the cage with them, 

What ever happened to only doing the deed in private? i guess birds really don't care when the mood strikes they'll do it


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea ask bea about hers to


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

hehe i know i read her thread , I guess when it comes down to it, the birds would know more about them selfs then we would ever know about them 


I guess they're not too much different then us - I mean for the most part we know when something inside of us just aint right, rather its we're comming down with a cold, or a internal body part just isn't working properly we normally know it way before any one else (but we don't always realize it)


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

or were to stupid to do anything about it


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol well that could be it too, I don't know about most people but i'm not about to go grabbing a bird off the other bird , that's asking to be bit all up 

and the cold water from a hose that normally works on dogs wouldn't work on birds, so all i can pretty much do is (if its not one's i intended to breed) is to tell them to Stop it but like that listen to me lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Dirty birds  Mabey you can separate them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!! Oh no, hopefully they won't produce eggs without the nest box. All these tiels are just way to keen for babies at the moment!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Spring is in the air!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

"An ounce of perversion is worth a pound of cure"

That's the parrot motto. My Senegal Parrot will "go to town" with anything and anyone.


----------

